# Dru Lavigne:: Comment on the news article.



## sossego (Jan 26, 2013)

She also helped develop the testing process for BSD certifcation. Besides that fact, she happens to be a very amicable person when she is contacted. Dru's approach to many things seems to be "down-to-earth." She has been an inspiration to me at times.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jan 26, 2013)

Yep. This is very cool and should be enormously helpful.


----------



## Beeblebrox (Jan 26, 2013)

Awesome news! Pretty sure she'll provide highly valuable input in areas other than "just documentation".


----------

